# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  NATO:Kur dhe si lindi Aleanca e Atlantikut te Veriut

## Albo

Formuar ne vitin 1949, si pergjigje ndaj kercenimit te ekspansionit komunist te pas luftes, nderkohe qe Bashkimi Sovjetik po shtrinte influencen e tij ne Evrope, NATO- (North Atlantic Treaty Organisation - Organizata e Traktatit te Altantikut te Veriut), eshte aleanca mbrojtese rajonale me e fuqishme ne bote. Qellimi kryesor i saj eshte "te jete ruajtese e lirise, civilizimit dhe trashegimise se perbashket te anetareve duke promovuar stabilitet dhe mireqenie ne zonen e Atlantikut te Veriut". Anetaret e NATOs kane rene dakort qe nje sulm i armatosur ndaj njerit duhet konsideruar si sulm ndaj te gjitheve dhe se ne te gjithe duhet te mbeshtesin njeri-tjetrin. Ne fillesat e saj aleanca perfshinte 12 vende. Ne vitin 1952, NATO u zgjerua per te pranuar Greqine dhe Turqine dhe me pas ne vitin 1955 Gjermanine Perendimore. Megjithate, atehere si dhe sot, aleanca dominohej nga SHBA. Kjo dominance e kombinuar me perfshirjen ne NATO te Gjermanise Perendimore, u pa nga Bashkimi Sovjetik si nje kercenim i drejtperdrejte. Ne vitin 1955, BS krijoi nje aleance rivale te quajtur "Traktati i Varshaves", e cila pushoi se ekzistuari ne vitin 1991, pas shperberjes se perandorise sovjetike. Republika Ceke, Hungaria dhe Polonia ishin vendet e para ish anetare te Paktit te Varshaves qe arriten ne anetaresoheshin ne NATO, ne vitin 1999. Nderkohe, qe ne nentor te vitit te kaluar, ministrat e NATO-s te mbledhur ne Prage per te vendosur se cilat vende aspiruese te pranonin, pranuan zyrtarisht Estonine, Letonine, Lituanine, Sllovenine, Sllovakine, Bullgarine dhe Rumanine.

Shqiperia, Kroacia dhe Ish Republika Jugosllave e Maqedonise kane aplikuar per t'u anetaresuar, por ende nuk jane ftuar zyrtarisht .

Gjate viteve '90, NATO ndermori nje sere hapash per te ndrequr marredheniet me Mosken. Mbeshtetja e Kremlinit per Ameriken, pas sulmeve te 11 shtatorit, i ngrohu dhe me tej keto marredhenie, te cilat kulmuan me krijimin ne Maj te vitit 2002 te Keshillit NATO-Rusi, ne te cilin Rusia dhe vendet anetare te NATOs kane nje rol te barabarte ne marrjen e vendimeve mbi politikat per te luftuar terrorizmin si dhe kercenime te tjera te sigurise.

----------


## Albo

*FAKTE MBI NATON*

Themeluar: 1949

Vendi Dominues: SHBA

Aplikues per anetaresim: Shqiperia, Bullgaria, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Maqedonia, Rumania, Sllovenia, Sllovakia.

Fushata kryesore: 1995 - Nderhyrja ne Bosnje dhe misione paqeruajtese; 1999 - Bombardime ndaj Jugosllavise per ceshtjen e Kosoves; 1999 - Mision paqeruajtes ne Kosove; 2001- Carmatimi ne Maqedoni

Posti i Sekretarit te Pergjithshem mbahet nga nje zyrtar i larte nderkombetar i emeruar nga vendet anetare per te drejtuar marrjen e vendimeve ne Keshillin e Atlantikut Verior, si dhe komitetet e tjera te rendesishme.

Lord Robertson u caktua ne kete post ne tetor te vitit 1999. Me pare, ai kishte qene sekretari britanik i mbrojtjes. Ne janar te ketij viti, Lord Robertson beri te ditur se nuk do te qendronte ne kete post deri ne fund te vitit te peste, por do te largohej ne perfundim te vitit 2003

----------


## Enri

NATO - Rusi, realiteti dhe parashikimet per te ardhmet e Aleances. Dikur armiq te betuar, sot NATO dhe Rusia jane partnere per mbajtjen e Rendit Boteror. Ku qellimi mbetet lufta kunder terrorizmit dhe zhdukja e Armeve te Demtimit ne mase. Fillimisht, me shtrirjen e vendeve te NATO-s drejt Lindjes, u duk se Fuqia e Rusise po debesohej shume, derisa u krijua Keshilli i Perbashket dhe ku Kremlini eshte pjese perberese e te gjitha planeve ne nivel boteror kunder terrorizmit. Mbase, ishte kjo arsyeja, qe nje nga telefonatat e para mbeshtetese, per Presidentin Bush ne 11 shtator 2001, ishte pikerisht telefonata e Presidentit rus Putin

Keshilli NATO -Rusi u mblodh javen e shkuar ne Moske, ne takimin e pare qe kur ky Keshill u formua nje vit me pare. Por, cdo te thote kjo, per te ardhmen e NATO-s.

NATO u krijua ne prill te vitit 1949, si pergjigje ndaj rrezikut te ekspansionit sovjetik ne Evrope, keshtu qe afersia e vene re kohet e fundit mes NATOs dhe Rusise post sovjetike, ka ngritur pyetjen nese eshte e nevojshme ekzistenca e metejshme e Aleances Atlantike. Diplomate te NATO-s shprehen te shqetesuar dhe njekohesisht te frustruar nga ky debat, qe ka vene ne diskutim te ardhmen e NATO-s. Por, njekohesisht, ata thone se aleanca ka zhvilluar nje rol te ri tashme dhe po punon per te arritur synimet e saj te reja.

Pas kolapsit te Bashkimit Sovjetik ne vitin 1991, NATO ndermori nje sere hapash drejt ndertimit te marredhenieve te reja, me ish vendet e Paktit te Varshaves dhe ne vecanti me Rusine, e cila i shihte me shume dyshim planet e Aleances per t'u shtrire ne drejtim te lindjes. Ne vitin 1994, NATO u ofroi ish anetareve te Paktit te Varshaves asociime te kufizuara ne formen e programeve te Partneritetit per Paqe, duke i lejuar te merrnin pjese ne ndarjen e informacioneve, stervitjeve ushtarake te perbashketa dhe operacioneve paqeruajtese. Megjithate te gjitha keto u duk se nuk bene gje tjeter vecse konfirmuan friken e Rusise, qe e shikonte NATO-n, si nje kercenim per sigurine e saj. Keshilli i Perbashket dhe i Perhershem NATO-Rusi u krijua ne Maj te vitit 1997 per t'i dhene Rusise nje rol konsultativ ne ceshtje te interesit te perbashket. Por, sado qe Moskes iu dha nje ze, rralle dukej sikur ky ze degjohej. Dyshimet dhe frika e Rusise u intensifikuan me tej, kur ne vitin 1999, Republika Ceke, Hungaria dhe Polonia u bene vendet e para te ish bllokut sovjetik, qe u anetaresuan ne NATO, duke i sjelle dhe me afer Rusise kufinjte e Aleances.

Sulmet e 11 shtatorit ndaj Amerikes perbene nje moment te rendesishem per NATO-n. Sekretari i Pergjithshem, Lordi Robertson, kerkoi zbatimin e artikullit numer pese te kushtetutes se NATO-s, sipas te cilit nje sulm mbi nje anetar eshte nje sulm mbi te gjithe. Megjithese Uashingtoni e vleresoi kete moment, ai preferoi te mos e perfshinte NATO-n ne fushaten ushtarake nderkombetare te udhehequr nga Amerika. Se dyti, reagimi i Rusise, mbeshtetes ndaj Amerikes, ne rastin e sulmeve mbi Eorld Trade Center dhe Pentagon, coi ne nje ngrohje te marredhenieve me Mosken. Pas nje aktiviteti te ngjeshur diplomatik, i ndjekur nga negociata te zgjatura, ne maj te vitit 2002 u ra dakort per ngritjen e Keshillit NATO-Rusi. Ky keshill i jep Rusise nje rol te barabarte me te 19 vendet e NATO-s persa i perket vendimeve dhe politikave ndaj terrorizmit dhe kercenime te tjera ndaj sigurise. Nderkohe, qe afrimi i Rusise ndaj strukturave te aleances konsiderohet si nje arritje per to, te shumta jane pyetjet qe ngrihen mbi menyren se si NATO do te vazhdoje te operoje. Sipas zytareve te larte te Aleances, roli i NATO-s, vitet e fundit ka pesuar transformime, te cilat bejne te mundur integrimin e kesaj stukture ne realitetin e ri boteror. Ky rol tashme parashikon edhe nderhyrje te Aleances jashte zones se percaktuar te veprimit. Keshtu, ne fund te vitit 1995, per here te pare, NATO organizoi nje Force Implementuese multinacionale nen nje mandat te Kombeve te Bashkuara per te implementuar aspektet ushtarake te marreveshjes se paqes ne Bosnje. Ne vitin 1999, aleanca kreu nje fushate bombardimesh ajrore mbi Jugosllavi qe zgjati 11 jave dhe perfshiu 1000 avione luftarake, qe eshte dhe operacioni me i madh ushtarak i ndermarre ndonjehere nga NATO dhe hera e pare, qe Aleanca perdori forcen kunder nje shteti sovran pa aprovimin e Kombeve te Bashkuara. 

Aktualisht NATO ka gjashte njesi qendrore te levizshme, ne nje kohe kur vetem pak vite me pare, gjate luftes ne Kosove ne vitin 1999 kishte vetem nje. Ajo eshte duke zhvilluar nje force "hyrjeje te shpejte fillestare" e quajtur NATO Response Force (Forca Kunderpegjigjese e NATO-s) qe perbehet nga 10-15 mije ushtare dhe sapo ka rene dakort per te marre persiper rolin e paqeruajtesit nderkombetar ne Afganistan dhe ndoshta nje dite do te mund angazhohet si force mbeshtetese edhe ne Irak.

Me pak fjale, sipas zyrtareve te saj, NATO vazhdon te ruaje te paprekura pozitat e saj. 

Per sa u perket ruseve, diplomatet jane me te kujdesshem. Keshilli NATO-Rusi operon kryesisht ne nivele teknike, si sherbimet e perbashketa te inteligjences kunder terrorizmit dhe bashkepunimi ne luften kunder perhapjes se armeve berthamore, si dhe ceshtje te tjera me specifike si per shembull operacione shpetimi nga nendeteset, ceshtje qe u ngriten vecanerisht pas tragjedise ne Kursk. Serisht pra, prioritetet e NATO-s duket se kane ndryshuar. 

Por, cilat jane ato? Pas perfundimit te luftes se ftohte, NATOs nuk iu desh me te merrej me Ushtrine e Kuqe, por te perballej me dy ceshtje te tjera qe kishin te benin, se pari me rolin e ri qe duhej te adoptonte ne te ardhmen dhe se dyti, nese do te lejonte te eleminohej nga marreveshjet evropiane te mbrojtjes.

Ceshtja e pare u zgjidh pak a shume lehte. Ne nje kohe te shkurter u vendos se NATO tashme duhej te vepronte jashte zones se percaktuar te veprimit. Kjo do te thoshte se operacionet e saj tashme do te shtriheshin pertej kontinentit Evropian. Filozofia e re hapi rrugen edhe per luften kunder Serbise ne vitin 1999. Por te vepruarit jashte zones do te coje ne rradhe te pare ne nje riorganizim te NATO-s ne menyre qe forcat e saj te jene me fliksibel. Keshtu linden Forca Kunderpergjigjese e NATO-s dhe qendrat levizese.

Ceshtja e dyte, pra sa e pavarur, duhet te jete Evropa ne ceshtjet e mbrojtjes, ka rezultuar shume me e koklavitur, duke vene ne diskutim edhe nese duhet te ekzistoje nje aleance mes Evropes dhe Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes. Zgjidhjet nuk duken te lehta. Francezet gjithmone kane ngulmuar ne forcimin e institucioneve mbrojtese evropiane. Britania, si gjithmone, ka qene me e kujdesshmja ne ekzaminimin e cdo propozimi duke u siguruar me pare qe lidhja me Ameriken te mos demtohet.

E verteta eshte se megjithese ngadale, por ne menyre te sigurte, Evropa, permes Bashkimit Evropian po leviz drejt pasjes se nje politike mbrojtjeje te veten. Marreveshja formale per nje politike evropiane mbrojtjeje tashme ekziston, si dhe kane filluar perpjekjet e para per te krijuar nje force per operacione evropiane. Te gjitha keto perpjekje ekzistojne paralel me NATO-n dhe pyetja qe shtrohet tashme eshte nese ne vitet ne vazhdim nje force mbrojtese evropiane do te zhvillohet pavaresisht nga NATO. Per ata qe deshirojne nje te ardhme evropiane, mundesite jane reale, sic eshte real dhe rreziku, qe i kanoset Aleances se Atlantikut. 

Megjithate, per momentin, lidhja me Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes mbetet e forte dhe me anetaresimin vitin qe vjen te shtate anetareve te rinj nga Evropa Lindore, tendenca per ta perkrahur kete lidhje do te vazhdoje. Kerkesa e e vendeve te Evropes Lindore per anetaresim sa me te shpejte, tregon se "Evropa e re" ndjehet me mire, nese mbeshtillet nga petku mbrojtes i SHBA. 

Por, ekziston dhe nje tjeter ceshtje, e cila rrezikon NATO-n dhe qe ka te beje me pushtetin amerikan. Mund te ndodhe, qe te mos jete Evropa, ajo qe do te kerkoje te shkeputet, por Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes. Grindjet transatlantike mbi Irakun, kane provokuar se tepermi shpirtin amerikan dhe superioriteti teknologjik i SHBA, do te thote se Amerika nuk ka nevoje per mbeshtetjen e NATO-s per te kryer operacione jashte zone. Sekretari amerikan i mbrojtjes, Donal Rumsfild ka bere tashme te ditur vendimin per te pakesuar trupat amerikane ne Gjermani, nje pjese e te cilave, po zhvendoset ne vendet e reja anetare ne lindje. 

E ARDHMJA E NATO-s 

Zgjerimi i NATO-s vazhdon. Ne samitin e Prages, ne Nentor 2002, ministrat e jashtem te NATO-s moren ne konsiderate nente aplikime te reja per anetaresim. Shtate vende, Bullgaria, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Rumania, Sllovakia dhe Sllovenia, u ftuan zyrtarisht te bejne pjese ne Aleance. Ftesat per vendet balltike, Estoni, Letoni dhe Lituani, do te kishte vene ne levizje kembanat e alarmit ne Moske, por krijimi i keshillit NATO-Rusi amortizoi cdo lloj dyshimi, apo frike ruse. Megjithate disa analiste perendimore mendojne se zgjerimi do te ule efektivitetin ushtarak te Aleances dhe se ne vend qe te perhape stabilitet neper Evrope, thjesht po percakton fronte te reja konfrontimi dhe krijon nje instabilitet te ri. Marredheniet e reja me Rusine jane dhe konfirmimi se NATO ka marre vendimin per te transformuar axhenden e saj duke levizur fokusin nga Lufta e Ftohte, ne luften kunder kercenimeve nderkombetare si terrorizmi dhe perhapja e armeve te shkaterrimit ne mase. Sesi do te zhvillohet ky rol i ri i NATO-s, ne nje kohe kur BE-ja po perpiqet te tregoje muskujt e tij ushtarake, mbetet ende per t'u pare. Ndarje te reja brenda NATOs u vune re per here te pare ne shkurt te ketij viti, kur Franca, Gjermania dhe Belgjika bllokuan nje levizje amerikane, qe i afronte mbeshtetje ushtarake Turqise ne rast lufte ne Irak. Megjithese, ne fund u arrit nje marreveshje, nuk u evitua qe te ngriheshin shume pikepyetje mbi unitetin e thyer te aleances.

ROLI I RI I RUSISE

Ky eshte nje fillim i ri per NATO-n dhe Rusine. Perpjekjet e meparshme per te percaktuar kornizat e nje nderveprimi te perbashket nuk kishin bere gje tjeter vecse thelluar dyshimet dhe diferencat rreth ceshtjeve, te tilla si kriza ne Ballkan. Por sulmet e 11 shtatorit i futen Rusine dhe NATO-n ne te njejten korsi. Qellimi tani eshte te vazhdohet te ruhen keto marredhenie. Keshilli i ri NATO-Rusi, do te mblidhet cdo muaj dhe do te kete kater takime ne nivel ministrash ne vit. Ka nje program pune te detajuar, i cili mbulon fusha, te cilat perfshijne luften kunder terrorizmit, ndalimin e armeve te shkaterrimit ne mase dhe programe te raketave mbrojtese. Duke qene se Keshilli fokusohet ne ceshtje praktike, shpresa eshte qe te arrihet ne marrjen e vendimeve per ceshtje reale dhe te prekshme. Megjithate rezultatet varen shume dhe ne kapitalin politik, qe do te investohet ne kete strukture te re.

----------


## Enri

Nga Jean Christophe Servant 


Ne Prage, Konferenca e fundit e NATO-s nxorri ne pah ndryshimet qe kane pesuar shtetet e botes qe prej 11 shtatorit 2001. E para qe mbahet ne nje nga shtetet e ish-Paktit te Varshaves, kjo konference u shenua nga vendimi i paparitur per te pranuar ne Organizaten e Traktatit te Atlantikut Verior disa republika te ish-Bashkimit Sovjetik. Qe gjithashtu edhe mundesia per Ameriken per te rishprehur superioritetin e saj mbi partneret europian, megjithe tensionet e fundit me Gjermanine dhe Francen per sa i perket ceshtjes irakene.

Kontrasti midis Konferences se fundit te NATO-s, qe u mbajt ne Prage me 21 dhe 22 nentor 2002, dhe asaj te pesedhjete vjetorit te krijimit te mbajtur ne Uashington me 23 dhe 24 prill 1999 eshte i hatashem. Konferenca e Uashingtonit mbahej ne nje moment kur forcat e NATO-s dukej se groposeshin rreth Kosoves, ne Luften e pare mesatarisht te rendesishme te organizates, qe prej themelimit te saj. Tensionet midis NATO-s dhe Rusise ishin ne kulmin e tyre qe prej shperberjes se Bashkimit Sovjetik, dhe ushqenin polemikat ne gjirin e qeverise amerikane persa i perket politikes perendimore ndaj Moskes. Vendimi i Konferences se Madritit, ne korrik 1997, per te miratuar pranimin e Polonise, Hungarise dhe Republikes Ceke ne NATO kish acaruar diskutimet: ata qe kishin paralajmeruar per rrezikun e ketyre masave te interpretuara nga Moska si akte mosbesimi, per te mos thene pengimi, mund te shihnin ne ngurtesimin rus per sa i perket Kosoves, vertetimin e parashikimeve te tyre. Kjo shpjegohet edhe nga fakti qe Konferenca e Uashingtonit, qe peruroi perfundimin e procedures se pranimit te tre vendeve te ish-Paktit te Varshaves, nuk vuri perpara asnje procedure te re, megjithe nxitjet e disa personaliteteve armiqesore ndaj Rusise si p.sh Zbigniev Brzezinski.

Atentatet e 11 shtatorit 2001 ndryshuan rrethanat ne dy aspekte thelbesore. Ato i dhane ne rradhe te pare administrates te Xhorxh Bushit nje ligjesim ideologjik te pashpresuar per nderhyrje te armatosur, qe Amerika nuk e kishte praktikuar me qe prej Vietnamit. Grupi i vendosur ne Uashington, jeton ne "luften kunderterrorizmit", fasada e pare ideologjike e besueshme per nje fushate ushtarake te permasave te medha dhe mjaft te gjate ne pas luften e ftohte, duke ndjekur ate qe quhej "lufta kunder komunizmit" e mbas 1945-es e deri ne shkaterrimin vietmanez.

Pervec kesaj, 11 shtatori 2001 qe rasti i nje kthese politike te marre nga Vladimir Putin, me skenen e fundosjes se ushtrise ruse ne Ceceni. Duke iu mposhtur presionit teper te ekzagjeruar nga tronditja e shkaktuar prej atentateve te Uashingtonit dhe duke preferuar te luaj zemer-mirin kunder fat-keqit, gjithmone duke u perpjekur te perfitoje sa me shume ne shperblim te qendrimit te tij bashkepunues, i pari i Kremlinit hoqi dore nga ideja per te penguar baticen amerikane te shkaktuar nga atentatet.

Rezulatati me domethenes i ketyre dy zhvillimeve te kombinuara, qe kapercimi prej Amerikes i vijes se kuqe te gdhendur nga Rusia e Boris Jelcin per t'i bere balle zgjerimit te perandorise amerikane ne kurriz te ngushtimit te zones se tij te ndikimit. Kjo vize e kuqe perputhet me kufijte e ish-Bashkimit Sovjetik: cdo ngulim ushtarak perendimor qe e tejkalon do te konsiderohej si nje "casus belli", lajmeronin ne Moske ne vitet 1990. Sot kjo vije eshte shkelur. Ne perkrahje te luftes ne Afganistan, Amerika ka vendosur baza ushtarake, qe duket sheshit se jane shperngulur per nje kohe te gjate, ne Uzbekistan dhe Kazakistan, duke i shtrire tentakulat deri ne Gjeorgji.

Vendosja e forcave te armatosura amerikane ne zemren e ish-Bashkimit Sovjetik banalizoi hyrjen ne NATO te Republikave Ballktike, e vendosur ne Konferencen e Prages bashke me ate te tre anetareve te tjere te ish-Paktit te Varshaves, Rumanise, Bullgarise, Sllovakise, si edhe Sllovenise, ish-anetare e Federates Jugosllave. Vetem deri dje teper i kudershtuar, vendimi per te perfshire keto tre republika ish-sovjetike nuk shkaktoi asnje tronditje ne te vertete, pervec fjalimeve te rastit. Planeti i tere eshte i rrethuar sot nga nje zinxhir bazash e aleancash ushtarake te kontrolluara nga Amerika.

Pervec kesaj, kjo perputje e rastit e pjesemarrjeve te programuara te vendeve "ne tranzicion" me NATO dhe ne Bashkimin Europian eshte nje natyre e tille qe forcon teper epersine e Amerikes ne institucionin e pare, dhe ndikimin e saj ne te dytin.

Ne fakt, te shtate vendet e sipercituara do te jene anetare te NATO-s ne vitin 2004 pas perfundimit te procedures se ratifikimit nga vendet anetare te aleances. Po ne te njejtin vit, pese nga ta do te behen anetare te Bashkimit Europjan, po ashtu si dhe tre vende te Evropes Qendrore, persa u perket, ne murin rrethues europian ne fund te 2007-es. Gje qe do te thote qe nder njezet e shtate vende anetare te Bashkimit vetem shtate nuk do te jene ne te njejten kohe edhe anetare te NATO-s - duke perjashtuar ketu mundesine qe edhe keto vende (Austri, Qipro, Finlande, Irlande, Malte dhe Suedi) te kalojne kufirin dhe te pranohen me rradhe ne gjirin e aleances.

----------


## Enri

Sic konstatonte "Washington Post"-i, tre anetaret e 1999-s jane treguar anetaret me entuziaste e vecanerisht te zellshem per t'i pelqyer Amerikes qe e mbeshteti pranimin e tyre. Shtate vendet e ardhshem do te jene gjithashtu partizane te vendosur dhe te flakte te NATO-s dhe do te mbeshtesin Ameriken, sipas disa zyrtareve te NATO-s dhe perfaqesuesve te ketyre vendeve. "Ekuilibri brenda aleances mund te ndryshoje" ne perkrahje te "nje NATO-je me te fuqishme" dhe akoma me te lidhur me politiken amerikane, thote nje zyrtar amerikan. Ekuilibri ne Bashkimin Europian do te ndryshoje atehere pa dyshim ne te njeten menyre. Eshte logjike, qe pranimi i Turqise ne Bashkim, energjikisht i mbrojtur nga Uashingtoni, do te forconte ndjeshem kete dinamike te pergjithshme. Edhe ne kete pikepamje kontrasti ne vitin 1999 eshte i madh.

Vendimet qe kerkojne te ngrene ne kembe nje Force Reagimi te Shpejte (FRR-Rapid Reaction Force) te Bashkimit Europian, te marra ne rremujen e fushates se Kosoves, ne konferencat europane te Kelnit (qershor 1999) dhe Helsinkit (dhjetor 1999), mund te ishin interpretuar si shenja te nje vullneti emancipimi europian kundrejt kontrollit te ushtruar nga Amerika - ne kundershti me deklaratat e qeveritareve europiane qe betoheshin qe FRR-ja ish krijuar per te plotesuar NATO-n. Eshte e vertete megjithate qe forca europiane prej 60.000 ushtaresh eshte parashikuar vetem per misione te ashtuquajtura "te Petersbergut" - parandalim konfliktesh, imponim te ruajtjes se paqes dhe misioneve humanitare - te llojit te atyre qe Shtepia e Bardhe dhe Pentagoni preferojne t'ua kursejne forcave amerikane per t'ua u lene aleateve.

Ky eshte ndryshimi themelor midis FRR-se dhe Forces se Reagimit te NATO-s (FRO-NATO Response Force) parim qe u miratua ne Prage nen ndikimin e Amerikes: nese rendesia e parashikuar e kesaj force, e formuar themelisht nga europianet, eshte vetem sa nje e treta e asaj te FRR-se, kjo i detyrohet pjeserisht faktit qe misionit te saj nuk i eshte vene asnje kufi teorik. FRO-ja e ardhshme i pershtatet teresisht ndryshimit te dyfishte te NATO-s te ndermarre qe prej Konferences se Romes ne nentor 1991: nga nje aleance thjesht mbrojtese, NATO-ja transformohet ne nje organizate te ashtuquajtur "sigurie", qe do te thote nderhyrese; perimetri i saj fillestar, i perkufizuar nga artikulli i gjashte i traktatit te 1940-es per te mbuluar vetem gjashte vende anetare, tokat qe i nenshtroheshin legjislaconit te tyre dhe forcat perkatese "qe prej zones se Atlantikut verior e deri ne tropikun e gaforres" nuk respektohet me. Faktikisht, NATO nuk eshte me e detyruar te respektoje asnje lloj kufiri territorial, gje qe e deshmoi edhe nderhyrja e saj ne Ballkan. Atehere qe rrezja e aksionit te FRR-se - 4.000 km rreth Brukselit - mbulon vetem Europen dhe periferine e saj gjeografike, FRO-ja eshte parashikuar temund te nderhyje kudo, pa limit perimetri. Po te njejten gje vuri ne dukje me vendosmeri Xhorxh Bush, i cili nuk hezitoi madje edhe te cilesonte vendimet e Prages si "reformat me te rendesishme te NATO-s qe prej vitit 1949".

"Meqe shume kercenime ndaj anetareve te NATO-s vijne nga jashte Europes, forcat e NATO-s duhet te organizohen per te vepruar edhe jashte Europes. Kur u shfaq nevoja per te derguar ne menyre urgjente forca ne Afganistan, mundesite e NATO-s qene te kufizuara . (...) Amerika propozon te krijohet nje force reagimi e NATO-s qe do te permbledhe forca ajrore, tokesore e detare, te pajisura mire dhe te nje niveli te larte pregatitjeje- si te vjetra, ashtu edhe te reja. Kjo force do te jete e gashme te nderhyje brenda nje kohe te shkurter ku do t'ia kishim nevojen".

Lufta ne Afganistan, qe faktitkisht rasti i nje poshterimi te vertete per "aleatet e NATO-s". Pasi ofruan sherbimet e tyre kolektive me 12 shtator 2001, ne saje te artikullit te peste te traktatit te 1949-es mbi solidaritetin mbrojtes te atyre qe e kishin firmosur, dhe kjo per here te pare ne historine e Aleances, ata e pane veten, si kolektiv, te injoruar teper bukur nga Uashingtoni, i cili i ftoi t'i bashkoheshin fushates afgane vetem individualisht dhe sipas nevojave te fiksuara nga komanda amerikane. Ky poshterim, duke ju shtuar sjelljes se "njeanshme" te Bushit dhe "skiftereve" te administrates se tij, frikesoi anetaret e NATO-s se mos edhe Aleanca, kur t'i vinte koha , do t'i humbiste vlerat ne syte e uashingtonit.

Qe po kjo ndjenje qe u perdor nga administrata e Bushit per te formuar FRO-ne. Kjo korrespondon ne permasa te thjeshtuara, me nje nevoje reale te Pentagonit; eshte ndjenja e konceptit te "bedenave" qe kryeson. Secili prej shteteve evropiane do t'i jape forcave ushtarake amerikane nje ndihme specifike ne fushen ku shkelqen. Ne kete pikepamje edhe vete ish-anetaret e Paktit te Varshaves do te mund te jene shume te dobishem, si p.sh Republika Ceke, qe u specializua gjate luftes se ftohte ne mbrojtjen kunder sulmeve berthamore, biologjike ose kimike. Ekspertizat e saj ne kete fushe vleresohen si teper te dobishme nga Pentagoni.

Duke i dhene Bashkimit Evropian ate qe meritonte, Uashingtoni mund te shpjegoje persa i perket, qe FRO-ja dhe FRR-j plotesojne njera-tjetren. Ne fakt, Konferenca e Prages shenoi nje etape thelbesore ne transformimin e anetareve europian te Aleances se Atlantikut, qe jane edhe shumica ne Bashkimin Europjan, te ndihmes se forcave te armatosura amerikane ne ndermarrjen e tyre per zgjerimin perandorak planetar. 

"Le MondeDiplomatique"

----------


## Enri

A do ta shkatërrojë NATO-n aleanca franko-gjermane?

Nga kryeqyteti i botës 

SHKRUAN: JANUSZ BUGAJSKI
Vetëm dy muaj pas samitit të Pragës, në të cilin shtetet anëtare të NATO-s u zotuan për solidaritetin e tyre kundër terrorizmit ndërkombëtar, anëtarët kryesorë të aleancës po minojnë linjën transatlantike. Roli i NATO-s, e vetmja organizatë që mban Amerikën të lidhur ngushtë me Evropën, po plasaritet pasi, si duket, Franca dhe Gjermania po ndërtojnë një koalicion evroperëndimor kundër luftës me Irakun. Në përvjetorin e 40-të të pajtimit frankogjerman, Parisi dhe Berlini duket se po e intensifikojnë bashkëpunimin e tyre kundër një sulmi amerikan mbi Irakun. Vendimi u bë i ditur në një konferencë të përbashkët lajmesh nga presidenti Jacques Chirac dhe kancelari Gerhad Schroeder. Me një shembull kërcënues të opozitës frankogjermane, NATO-ja e kishte të pamundur të miratonte kërkesën e Washingtonit për planifikim ushtarak për një luftë të mundshme me Irakun, posaçërisht në mbrojtje të Turqisë - e vetmd anëtare e NATO-s që kufizohet me Irakun. 

Përpjekja franko-gjermane për Washingtonin është si një thikë në shpinë

Nëse kundërshtimi i dy anëtarëve themelorë të NATO-s do të intensifikohej me fillimin e luftës dhe antiamerikanizimi do të përshkallëzohej gjatë zgjatjes së saj, atëherë mospajtimet rreth çështjeve të tilla përmbajtësore si ndarja e detyrave dhe mundësitë luftarake, do të zgjeroheshin në mënyrë rapide. Zyrtarët amerikanë vazhdojnë ta monitorojnë progresin e fushatës së aleancës kundër terrorizmit ndërkombëtar. Politikëbërësit dhe planinifikuesit e mbrojtjes janë kritikë ndaj pjesëmarrjes së aleatëve në aspektet ushtarake të ofensivës në vazhdim. Fushata në Afganistan ishte një çështje krejtësisht anglo-amerikane, derisa nuk ka të ngjarë që zonat e tjera konfliktuoze si Iraku, të nxjerrin ndonjë asistencë të madhe ushtarake nga aleatët evro-perendimorë. Forca e Reagimit të NATO-s e planifikuar të përmbajë 20,000 trupa, u aprovua në samitin e paradokohëshëm të NATO-s. Sidoqoftë, nuk ka të ngjarë që NATO-ja të mund të adaptohet aq shumë që të fillojë ndonjë luftë të re pa shpenzime më të mëdha për mbrojtje, modernizim, specializim dhe, para së gjithash, nga një angazhim i vendosur politik. Në të kundërtën, një divizion permanent i punës po thellohet midis luftës amerikane dhe paqeruajtësve evropianë. Kjo lloj mundësie mund ta bëjë NATO-n dukshëm më të pashëm për objektivat amerikane dhe Washingtoni thjesht do të kërkojë koalicion të vullnetit. Prospekti i kundërshtimit të NATO-s, do të përcaktojë marrëdhëniet amerikano-evropiane dhe një Union Evropian i Mbrojtjes i pafuqishëm, në mes të eskalimi të kërcënimeve terroriste dhe regjimeve të cilat zhvillojnë armë për shkatërrim masiv, është një skenar i ankthshëm për shumë analistë politikë në të dy anët e Atlantikut. Në rastin e Irakut, Chiracu dhe Schroederi po bëjnë thirrje për një zgjerim më të gjatë të mandatit për inspektorët e armëve, në mënyrë që vonojnë ose të eliminojnë çfarëdo ofensive amerikane. Kjo nënkuptohet për Washingtonin si një thikë në shpinë, i cili është i vendosur që të përzë Sadam Husseinin nga pushteti dhe ti ngulfatë ambiciet e tij rajonale.

Përpjekja për vendosjen e hegjemonisë kontinentale në Evropë

Franca dhe Gjermania po luajnë një lojë të rrezikshme potenciale, me të cilën ata do të përjashtohen dukshëm nga marrja e vendimmarrja amerikane. Amerikanët të zemëruar thonë se SHBA-ja ka investuar shumicën e burimeve gjatë gjysmës së këtij shekulli në mbrojtjen e Evropës Perëndimore dhe ndoshta është koha që tua kalojë detyrat e mbrojtjës vetë evropianëve, pasi që burimet dhe forcate tyre janë të nevojshme diku tjetër. Në të vërtetë, ndoshta është koha që NATO-ja të lejohet të nisë marrëdhëniet me aleatë të rinj dhe më shumë të varur. Chiracu dhe Schroederi janë të vendosur për themelimin e një qendre të re të politikës evropiane, zhvillim ky që do ti brengoste SHBA-në dhe shtetet e tjera anëtare të Bashkimit Evropian dhe në mënyrë të veçantë Britaninë. Marrëdhëniet e reja do të përfshijnë takimet e rregullta të përbashkëta të kabineteve, një front të bashkuar mbi politikën e jashtme në organizatat ndërkomëbtare siç janë Kombet e Bashkuara si dhe propozimet për Bashkimin Evropian që të adaptojë një politikë të përbashkët për siguri dhe mbrojtje. Tash së voni, Parisi dhe Berlini janë pajtuar që të gjithë të mbështesin krijimin e një presidence duale të Bashkimit Evropian. Parisi e dorëzon kryesimin e Këshillit të Sigurimit të OKB-së në shtator. Gjermanët kanë paralajmëruar se do të kundërshtojnë një rezolutë të Komebeve të Bashkuara për mbështetje të aksioneve ushtarake në Irak, derisa Franca do të mund të përdorte veton e saj për ti bllokuar aksionet amerikane. Kjo do të garantonte që Kombet e Bashkuara janë të anashkaluara nga Washi, derisa kjo do të provokonte kundërshtime të ashpra në anën tjetër të Atlantikut. Lëvizjet franko-gjermane nga shtetet e tjera anëtare të BE-së dhe NATO-s shihen si përpjekje për të vendosur hegjemoni kontinentale dhe ka të ngjarë që ndaj tyre të ketë rezistencë. Evro-perëndimorët më të vegjël do të mbledhin aleatë jashëm në Lindje, të cilët jo vetëm që janë të brengosur për dominimin franko-gjerman, por aq më pak janë të interesuar për largimin e Amerikës nga kontinenti. Në indikacionet e mëtejme për rritjen e NATO-izimit, sekretari i Mbrojtjes, Donald Rumsfeld, ka përjashtuar kundërshtimet franko-gjermane ndaj politikës amerikane mbi Irakun si një qëndrim i Evropës së vjetër. Ka shumë vende të tjera në Evropë, sipas Rumsfeldit, të cilat përkrahin Amerikën në luftë kundër terrorizmit ndërkombëtar dhe regjimeve të egra. Ai po aludonte në disa shtete lindore evropiane, të cilat tashmë janë në NATO dhe ato të cilat tash së voni janë të ftuara ti bashkohen Aleancës. Rumsfeld tha nëse e shikoni Evropën sot, qendra e gravitetit po zhvendoset drejt lindjes. Ndonëse aktualisht roli ushtarak i demokracive të reja evropiane është i vogël, Washingtoni po llogarit në zhvillimin e potencialeve dhe mundësive të tyre gjatë dekadës së ardhshme. Në kombinim, ato do të mund të formonin një kundërpeshë të rëndësishme paqes franko-gjermane. Me blerjen e fundit nga Polonia të fluturakeve amerikane F-16 , jo vetëm që është mirë për biznes, por kjo është edhe politikë e mirë dhe një kalkulim afatgjatë nga Shtëpia e Bardhë. Nëse franko-gjermanët bllokojnë Amerikën në Kombet e Bashkuara dhe NATO, atëherë një lloj tjetër i Aleancës Transatlantike mund të delë në sipërfaqe gjatë viteve të ardhshme, e atillë që so ti anashkalonte demokracitë më të vjetra  të kontinentit. Në një skenar të tillë, evropianët lindorë do të kishin një rol të rëndësishëm strategjik dhe taktik, jo vetëm në zgjedhjen midis Evropës dhe Amerikës (siç kanë theksuar disa në Bruksel), por në mbrojtjen e Evropës duke mbajtur Amerikën të angazhuar në kontinentin e vjetër.

----------


## Albo

SHBA i ka kaluar komanden e saj NATO ne Afganistan ku forcat gjermane kane marre drejtimin e operacionit te sigurise. Ky lajm ka entuziazmuar kreret e NATO ne Bruksel pasi ky perben edhe misionin e pare te NATO jashte territorit evropian. Sic e dime, pas perfundimit te luftes se ftohte NATO ka qene ne kerkim te nje misioni te ri.

Misioni i NATO ne Afganistan konsiston me ruajtjen e sigurise se Afganistanit dhe ndihma ne luften per kapjen e krereve terroriste te Al-Qaeda dhe Talibaneve. Aktualisht kreret e NATO po bejne plane per shtrirjen e forcave te tyre paqeruajtese ne gjithe territorin e Afganistanit, jo vetem ne kryeqytetin afgan.

Albo

----------

